

Superdesk, the open source newsroom tool by journalists, for journalists - AdamThomas
http://www.sourcefabric.org/en/community/blog/800

======
rglover
This definitely sounds interesting, but there's nothing really tangible
presented here. The video seems to explain the concept, but there's no
definition of the software itself (at least, until the summer of 2012). Would
love to know more if anybody knows about this...

------
cluutran
This is a problem that needs solving, but the presentation needs more than
words. We can all of think of what we would include in a product like this,
but they would just be promises until its release. There's nothing to show
what the interface, integration, or published content is like.

Also, should you be targeting small circulation publications instead of
journalists? I don't think journalists have the power to make decisions
regarding publishing tools.

------
marina_klinova
Это то, чего ждут журналисты в России и Беларуси! Идея конвергентной редакции
уже давно обсуждается в журналистских кругах!

